# FURminator



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

any feedback on their deShedding tools?
FURminator


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I love this product, but not for poodles.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> I love this product, but not for poodles.


I agree! It was great for our Rat Terrier, but I would not go near a poodle with one.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Never use on a poodle, and use in moderation with shedding breeds. DO NOT overbrush dogs with this tool, you will start taking guard hairs out, not just dead hair, and it can cause skin and coat issues.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

ok, thanks.


----------

